# Hello everyone!



## Neilostroff (Mar 4, 2012)

I’m an author of dark, noirthrillers, romance thrillers, and middle grade sci/fi and paranormal novels. Iwas raised in a rural town outside of Philadelphia and have been a published author for more than twentyyears. My science fiction and fantasy stories have appeared in numerouspresses, zines, and websites. I have several published novels available at allonline booksellers. I am an avid boater, gardener, and poker player when notworking on my novels. I also keep an active blog.


----------



## candid petunia (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome, Neil.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, Neilostroff. Welcome to the community.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Neil, can you cook?
Welcome in.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Neil.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oooh, thriller novels. Cool! Lookin' forward to read your works! 

And a poker player! He-hey! What game? 7 card, hold 'em, pineapple?


----------

